# Is Tupac Alive?



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 7, 2015)

Do you think the famous and ahead of his time rapper was really gunned down?


----------



## Brad (Mar 7, 2015)

RIP PACC


----------



## Javocado (Mar 7, 2015)

I got some fam down in Tijuana, and they can confirm that Tupac is indeed live and well in Tijuana.


----------



## Franny (Mar 7, 2015)

ofc tupac is alive, he wasnt killed. it's the government lying to you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoiler



(11:21:59 PM) Mermaid: Hi jake
(11:22:05 PM) Mermaid: Jake
(11:22:08 PM) Mermaid: Quick question
(11:22:15 PM) Mermaid: Is Tupac alive?
(11:22:41 PM) Zig: The shrooms
(11:22:42 PM) Bidoof: ?
(11:23:34 PM) Amyy: hi jakeee
(11:25:01 PM) Bidoof: hi amyyyyyyyyyyyyy
(11:25:11 PM) Bidoof: yes he is alive
(11:25:38 PM) Brad: Explain
(11:26:17 PM) Bidoof: Yes I do and I do have an idea what I am arguing about. I am 12.
(11:27:11 PM) Mermaid: Tupac is alive
(11:27:20 PM) Mermaid: I just saw him selling Biggie t-shirts
(11:27:27 PM) Mermaid: 2 for 10 dollars
(11:28:10 PM) Tom29193: Man I get get a six pack of white tshirts from target for less than that
(11:29:09 PM) Mermaid: Excuse you
(11:29:13 PM) Kaguya [~Murray@protectedhost-BB9B8873.lns9.woo.bigpond.net.au] entered the room.
(11:29:13 PM) Mermaid: Are the Biggie t shirts
(11:29:16 PM) Mermaid: From Tupac
(11:29:17 PM) Mermaid: No
(11:29:21 PM) Mermaid: So sit down
(11:29:23 PM) Tom29193: tru
(11:29:49 PM) Brad: Where was he selling these shirts?
(11:30:25 PM) Zig: Heheh
(11:30:35 PM) Javocado: eat my <censored> zig
(11:30:40 PM) Zig: <3
(11:30:51 PM) Mermaid: 42nd street
(11:31:04 PM) Brad: That's impossible.
(11:31:07 PM) Brad: Because
(11:31:08 PM) Brad: I
(11:31:11 PM) Brad: SHOT
(11:31:14 PM) Brad: TUPAC








Unless Brad is confessing to be a stone cold killa, I think maybe he is.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Still living bruh

He's alive and kicnkin'


----------



## oreo (Mar 7, 2015)

tupac is alive, BELIEVE IT


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

it's unanimous Tupac is alive

in our hearts


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 7, 2015)

We can only hope so. Modern Day Jesus


----------



## Brad (Mar 7, 2015)

Tom said:


> Unless Brad is confessing to be a stone cold killa, I think maybe he is.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 7, 2015)

milkbae said:


> tupac is alive, BELIEVE IT



*NARUTUPAC CONFIRMED*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 7, 2015)

Brad said:


>



(11:37:02 PM) Tom29193: what are you going to do, shoot me Brad???
(11:38:00 PM) Brad: You wouldn't be the first today, Tom.
(11:39:35 PM) Tom29193: I'm exhausted tbh and Brad do it

If I go missing I


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 7, 2015)

Tom said:


> (11:37:02 PM) Tom29193: what are you going to do, shoot me Brad???
> (11:38:00 PM) Brad: You wouldn't be the first today, Tom.
> (11:39:35 PM) Tom29193: I'm exhausted tbh and Brad do it
> 
> If I go missing I


If Brad goes missing it's because Tupac took him out for slandering his name.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm really glad TBT recognizes that Tupac is indeed alive.


----------



## Brad (Mar 7, 2015)

Tom said:


> (11:37:02 PM) Tom29193: what are you going to do, shoot me Brad???
> (11:38:00 PM) Brad: You wouldn't be the first today, Tom.
> (11:39:35 PM) Tom29193: I'm exhausted tbh and Brad do it
> 
> If I go missing I


----------



## radical6 (Mar 7, 2015)

tupac is very much alive. i saw him while i was with my grandma grocery shopping. we said hi


----------



## Franny (Mar 7, 2015)

*hes alive guys... its tru*


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2015)

jet fuel can't melt steel beams, tupac.


----------



## Brad (Mar 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> jet fuel can't melt steel beams, tupac.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2015)

Brad said:


>



well it can't

do u have counter-evidence


----------



## Javocado (Mar 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> well it can't
> 
> do u have counter-evidence



u r fuel of sh1T!!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 8, 2015)

Guys please stay on tupac. This isn't about 9-11.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 8, 2015)

Wasn't there a conspiracy thread somewhere around here? Should've bumped with this, would've made a great addition - along with "Elvis Presley is still out there" and every other "[insert famous dead guy here] isn't really gone" assertion.

Have they started saying that about MJ yet? If not, they should. Let's get that one circulating. I'm dependin' on ya, kids.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 8, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I got some fam down in Tijuana, and they can confirm that Tupac is indeed live and well in Tijuana.



Y Arriba Tijuana!!!! Agree with se?or Javs confirmation. Tupac alive and well


----------



## Brad (Mar 8, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Guys please stay on tupac. This isn't about 9-11.


----------



## n64king (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd rather talk about what color that dress is again.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

Ooooooooh NO you don't!!


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 8, 2015)

yeah of course he is

i mean his entire family grieving his death was just an act. they were just pretending to be sad


----------



## Caius (Mar 8, 2015)

Post quality guys.


----------



## Tao (Mar 8, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Have they started saying that about MJ yet? If not, they should. Let's get that one circulating. I'm dependin' on ya, kids.




Michael Jackson is most certainly alive.


Michael Jackson at his time of death was mostly made out of plastic. Plastic doesn't 'die', it just becomes a choking hazard to sea turtles. Whilst Michael Jackson *was* a choking hazard to sea turtles and small children due to small parts, it's still safe to assume that he's not really dead.



*But was he buried?*

If Michael Jackson was buried, it would take him years to show signs of decomposition because again, that's how plastic works. Though it would have been possible to lay in a coffin for a few decades until fans forgot about him only to raise from the dead 40 years later with little signs of deterioration, there was always the chance that grave diggers could have dug up his coffin and opened it to witness Michael having a little dance party in his little wooden box. If this would have happened, the jig would be up and his secret revealed.


No, Michael was 'cremated' and by 'cremated', I mean recycled. He was melted down and recycled into children's toys with small choking hazards so that he could be a danger to children on a large scale level, with any remaining parts of his body being turned into plastic bags so that he may kill sea turtles. Michael is still alive and still out their. He could be your shopping bag, he could be your Amiibo, he could even be that little button you press on deodorants to let the spray come out. Hopefully, Michael has been bought by adult collectors who will store him in safety rather than get into the hands of children where he might 'strike'.


*~ But where's the evidence ~*

Firstly, here's a link to the wiki page on recycling (Wiki is scientifically proven by Scientist Dr.Mel Gibson to not be a liar):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recycling

Secondly, here's another wiki page on plastic. I've not read it but hopefully it confirms that plastic takes a while to degrade and that you can recycle it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recycling

Lastly, here's an article from a 200% accurate source as advertised by Mr.Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson about his good friend and long term lover, Michael Jackson:
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Michael_jackson


I would also like to point out that after his death, he's still releasing albums and collaborating with musicians. This is a glaring plot hole in his plan that clearly the public hasn't noticed.


Along with that, I would like to reference Toy Story and the Chuckie movies as a reference that plastic toys:
- Can be alive, just like Michael Jackson.
- Can come back from the dead, just like Michael Jackson
- Don't need batteries, just like Michael Jackson.




I think I've proven my point.




* < But why would he do this? >*


Revenge.


Michael loved children and the children refused his love. He was always in legal trouble or in the media because of children denying his love, so now, Michael Jackson returns this Summer in 'Michael Jackson Returns 3: The Jacksoning'.





Now, grab the nearest plastic object, throw it against the wall and shout "No, Michael! Stop it! Your not supposed to kill turtles or children!". You'll be doing the world a service.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 8, 2015)

What's Tupac?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

This forum is crazy.


----------

